# Commericial Water Heater sizing



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello!

I am gathering as much info as I can regarding the sizes of 2 electric water heaters for a commercial Meats and Produce store.

Here is the info...
South side of the building has 1 triple bowl kitchen sink, 2 hand sinks and 1 wash sink, about 40' from the water heater location.

North side of the building has 2 triple bowl kitchen sinks, 3 hand sinks, 1 mop sink and 2 restroom lavatory sinks.

Each system will have a recirc loop with insulated return and insulated hot lines. The inlet water temp is 40-60 degrees.

I have used the Bradford white, AO smith and Rheem sizing programs and have contacted the manufacturing reps to get their input also.

I was curious to see what others would come up with.

Thanks for any help! :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The best way to do it is to actually talk to the building owner and get a good tally of actual usage and engineer from there. I'm assuming this is an existing building though.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Not an existing building as in store is in business, this is a tenant improvement.

I don't really think the owner will really be able to provide any useful statistics, but may be worth the try anyways.

I just find it really hard to believe that all three brands of heaters recommend more than 70Kilowatts of heaters for a 5500sq foot building with this few amount of fixtures. I've worked in a lot bigger full blown kitchens and dishwashers with lower heater specs.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think heater manufacturers have just a bit of incentive to recommend you buy a bigger heater. Just a hunch though. :laughing:



AllAces777 said:


> Not an existing building as in store is in business, this is a tenant improvement.
> 
> I don't really think the owner will really be able to provide any useful statistics, but may be worth the try anyways.
> 
> I just find it really hard to believe that all three brands of heaters recommend more than 70Kilowatts of heaters for a 5500sq foot building with this few amount of fixtures. I've worked in a lot bigger full blown kitchens and dishwashers with lower heater specs.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Protech said:


> I think heater manufacturers have just a bit of incentive to recommend you buy a bigger heater. Just a hunch though. :laughing:


That and they go bigger to be sure to cover themselves.


----------

